# Protection Ipod Touch 2,0



## Bazinga (13 Septembre 2008)

Salut a tous,

J ai fini par craquer sur le nouveau touch apres avoir laissé plusieurs messages a la suite desquels vous m'avez tous convaincu!

Maintenant, je le recois lundi et la premiere chose que je me suis rendu compte en parcourant les forums est la facilité de griffer non pas l ecran tactile, mais bien la face arriere et la coque en elle même!

Ma premiere inquieteude est: vu que l ipod touch change de forme, est ce que je peux regarder les protection Iphone, est ce que les anciennes Touch fonctionnent toujours, ou est ce que je dois trouver des nouveaux modeles!

Ma plus grosse inquietude est la! Ensuite, il reste les endroits ou les acheter, car je n ai plus envie d acheter par le net et encore devoir attendre une semaine ou quelques jours de plus!
Alors, quels magasins ecumer?? je viens de faire le carrefour et ils ne vendent qu une espece de protection en cuit qui ressemble fort.. a du plastique et qui ne ressemble a rien!

*
Pour resumer: 2 questions: *

1) Compatibilité des coques pour mon nouvel ipod Touch genération 2: utiliser les ancdiennes ipod touch, celles des iphones, ou solution 3: aucune des 2, il faiut des specifiques...

2) ou acheter ca facilement en belgique ( bcp de magasin d ipod, mais peu de magasins qui proposent des protections...


----------



## Bazinga (13 Septembre 2008)

je reitere ma question... J ai vraiment envie de bien proteger mon nouvel achat.. et pas envie de me faire avoir si les anciennes protections ne savent plus s adapter au nouveau design ou si je dois en acheter des specifiques!


----------

